# Desinstalar kde

## Theasker

He probado Xfce4 y me quedo con el, xq me consume muuuuuchisimo menos q el enorme kde por lo que me gustaría desinstalarlo con toda la basura q lleva pero poder seguir ejecutando las aplicaciones como k3b q tengo instaladas para kde, q debo quitar? y ... cómo?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *theasker wrote:*   

> He probado Xfce4 y me quedo con el

 

Bienvenido al club.

 *Quote:*   

> me gustaría desinstalarlo con toda la basura q lleva pero poder seguir ejecutando las aplicaciones como k3b q tengo instaladas para kde, q debo quitar? y ... cómo?

 

normalmente bastaría con emerge -C kde-meta o emerge -C kde depende de como lo hayas instalado originalmente y luego:

```

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Yo te diria que hagas una desinstalacion limpia de kde como te recomienda el compañero inodoro, si es que queres deshacerte por completo de kde y despues emerger los apps seleccionados. Creo que como dependencia cualquier app de kde te trae las kde-libs y no creo que mucho mas...

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Yo te diria que hagas una desinstalacion limpia de kde como te recomienda el compañero inodoro, si es que queres deshacerte por completo de kde y despues emerger los apps seleccionados. Creo que como dependencia cualquier app de kde te trae las kde-libs y no creo que mucho mas...

 

Así es... No creo que te puedas desprender de kde-libs si como yo usas amarok, por poner algún ejemplo en concreto...

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

ya, ya, eso ya lo suponÃ­a, pero pretendo quedarme con lo Ãºnicamente necesario y quitarme toda la basura q trae consigo kde, gracias a todos por la pronta respuesta. CÃ³mo mola xfce, me encanta

----------

## gringo

si quieres dejar limpio el sistema, creo que deberías añadir tb. -kde, -arts, etc, a tus USE para dejar todo limpio de dependencias. 

Si vas a seguir usando amarok o k3b necesitarás al menos kdelibs asi que ese no te lo cepilles.

... aunque tb. puedes probar paludis ( no he podido resistirme  :Razz:  )

saluetes

----------

## Darksidex25

Sé que no viene mucho a cuento del hilo, pero bueno, me la juego.

Alguien podría poner una captura de las apps de kde en xfce??

Es que hay algunas aplicaciones que son fundamentales para mi (kopete, amarok, kmail y alguna más) y ya no puedo prescindir de ellas, y claro, no me gustaría que se vieran mal (es una pijada, lo sé, pero...)

----------

## gringo

no sé a que te refieres, pero yo uso fluxbox casi exclusivamente y tengo aplicaciones qt y gtk y no he notado que se vean distinto que en sus "entornos nativos".

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

tengo ganas de meterme con paludis pero ... no se, si hubiera algun howto o algo fiable y paso por paso para que no la cague si que lo harÃ­a pero ... no se, te podrÃ­as animar a darnos a los novatos unas indicaciones de como probar paludis  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Sé que no viene mucho a cuento del hilo, pero bueno, me la juego.
> 
> Alguien podría poner una captura de las apps de kde en xfce??
> 
> Es que hay algunas aplicaciones que son fundamentales para mi (kopete, amarok, kmail y alguna más) y ya no puedo prescindir de ellas, y claro, no me gustaría que se vieran mal (es una pijada, lo sé, pero...)

 

Las aplicaciones de kde están basadas en el toolkit qt. El aspecto de dicho toolkit se configura en kcontrol (o bien con qtconfig, aunque es mucho menos flexible). Da igual en que entorno ejecutes una aplicación qt, siempre se verá igual. Excepto por las decoraciones de la ventana (que serán las de xfce, en lugar de kwin), todo se verá exactamente igual.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

xfce4.4 + algunas aplicaciones KDE (amarok, k3b) + Beryl :

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxu2.png

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/2899/screenshot1pn8.png

Como te han dicho mas arriba, no hay diferencia mas que en el decorador de ventanas que uses, que en mi caso es emerald sobre beryl.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> tengo ganas de meterme con paludis pero ... no se, si hubiera algun howto o algo fiable y paso por paso para que no la cague si que lo harÃ­a pero ... no se, te podrÃ­as animar a darnos a los novatos unas indicaciones de como probar paludis 

 

a mal árbol te arrimas, no tengo conocimientos para escribir un buen howto sobre paludis, pero realmente lo único que hay que hacer es :

- leer y entender la documentación online - http://paludis.pioto.org/. Puede resultar un poco técnica pero si conocéis un poco como funcionan los ebuilds se entiende bastante bien. 

- emerge -av paludis  :Razz: 

- bajarse el script portage2paludis y dejar que haga su trabajo. Tan sólo revisad como lo ha dejao todo en /etc/paludis y listo.

Paludis es muy esctricto, osea, si hay algo que no le gusta va a protestar y se quedará parao sin hacer nada, y casi te aseguro que la primera vez que lo ejecutes te va a escupir un huevo de errores. Vete mirando todos los errores uno por uno, generalmente directorios que no existen, ebuilds que ya no existen o son amorfos, cositas asi, y si son errores mu raros, casi seguro que encuentras la solución en este hilo o alguna de sus partes anteriores.

Puede coexistir perfectamente con portage, y al menos de momento recomiendo que lo hagáis asi, ya que hay cosas que paludis aún no sabe hacer ( y viceversa), asi que podéis disfrutar de la potencia de ambos sistemas. Lo único que hay que tener cuidao es que hay que regenerar las cachés cuando saltáis de uno a otro, porque si no habrá inconsistencias ( un paquete instalado con portage aparecerá como no instalado en paludis p.ej.).

saluetes

----------

